# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Optimisation des bases de donnes - Mise en oeuvre sous Oracle

## zoom61

*Optimisation des bases de donnes
Mise en oeuvre sous Oracle*
**



> Cet ouvrage a pour objectif de mettre  la porte des dveloppeurs les connaissances utiles  l'optimisation des bases de donnes. Cette activit est souvent confie aux administrateurs de bases de donnes (DBA) une fois que les projets sont termins, alors que c'est au niveau du dveloppement qu'il faut se pencher sur la problmatique des performances.
> 
> De manire claire et pragmatique, l'auteur expose les diffrentes techniques en les prsentant en situation. Pour chacune d'elles, il montre  l'aide d'un cas concret ce qu'elle amliore et dans quel contexte elle agit efficacement. En homme du terrain, il les compare et prend partie.
> 
> L'ouvrage se fonde pour une grande part sur le systme de bases de donnes Oracle (versions 9i, 10g, 11g Release 1&2), toutefois des parallles sont fait rgulirement avec Microsoft SQL Serveur (versions 2005 et 2008) et MySQL (version 5.1) par le biais d'encadrs et de paragraphes ddis. Les techniques prsentes pour ces trois systmes sont communes  de nombreux autres SGBDR, le lecteur pourra ainsi appliquer les conseils de ce livre  quasiment toutes les bases de donnes relationnelles du march.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

